# Grey Tor Rock For Shrimps?



## Crystal Red (14 Nov 2012)

Hi All,

I recently got some slate from Dobbies for a 60L Crystal Red Shrimp Tank (Going to keep Cherry Shrimps until im confident on parameters)

The slate is nice but small pieces with an occasional small brown streak (it may be a small amount of iron)

So I am looking at other options - Seeing as I want to keep CRS I am limited due to water parameters.

I was doing some online browsing and came upon a company that is selling this stone:

"*Grey Tor*

Rough greyish rocks for decoration with character. Looks very natural with only a few plants around.

Gives off little calcium so suitable for freshwater tanks."






I like the look of it but unsure about the calcium - Any help would be most appreciated!

Best wishes,

Murray


----------



## jack-rythm (14 Nov 2012)

rock looks class... you could really get your proportions right with that. it genuinely looks like a miniature tor.. I go up to Haytor a lot and see HUGE pieces like this sticking out the ground. great find.. you got a link to the website? Im not to sure about parameters tho unfortunately.. I have never seen this stone before.

Jack


----------



## Crystal Red (14 Nov 2012)

Hello Jack,

Here is the link to the shop:

http://www.kikker.co.uk/product/greytor/

£3.40 a Kilo - £10 P&P 

Hope it helps!

Murray


----------



## jack-rythm (14 Nov 2012)

great thanks!


----------



## Crystal Red (14 Nov 2012)

Glad to help - I have emailed them asking about chemistry etc  Will update thread.


----------



## basil (14 Nov 2012)

Just make sure it's inert. Shop may be able to answer this for you. If it leaches calcium, my concern would be ph becoming too alkaline for crystals. Cherries are pretty tough though and I'm sure they would be ok.


----------



## Garuf (18 Nov 2012)

Even proper sirayu isn't inert and will fail the acid test. My suspicions would be it'd be fine with all but the most sensitive shrimp.


----------



## jack-rythm (18 Nov 2012)

I thing Garuf is generally right. Although its always best to be safe, there are some very reputable scapists on here that have used leaching stone like mini landscape rock and seriyu stone with sorts of shrimp and had a great outcome, I think CRS and others that are of the same temperament will be a struggle though..

Still deciding if I can afford that stone! lol its really really pretty


----------



## hinch (19 Dec 2012)

Sorry to bump an old thread (there was a thread specifically about this rock but can't find it in new system)

I've just taken delivery of 25kg of this stuff have done the typical vinegar test and not a single bubble or fizz.  I've got some sat in some RO now will leave it there a couple of weeks and then test the difference in the water to when it was put in.  Looks awesome though very very dense rock too even small pieces are heavy for their size compared to some other rocks I've used.  Can't wait to get it all stuck in the big tank and my wall made.


----------

